# MYSTERY SOLVED""BAMBI KIDDED" PICTS POSTED



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

I woke up this morning to 2 beautiful babies. They are soooooooooooooo sweet. I will have pics soon. Thank ya'll so much for all the help
Leslie


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: MYSTERY SOLVED""BAMBI KIDDED"*

Congrats!! :leap: 

WOW, gotta give these mommas credit, that are doing it all on their own. :thumbup: :clap: So incredible knowing they are due and waiting, and then Momma surprises you with them-so sweet.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: MYSTERY SOLVED""BAMBI KIDDED"*

YAAAAAY!!! Congrats! You'll have to get us some pictures soon!!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: MYSTERY SOLVED""BAMBI KIDDED"*

Congrats! Give the babies a hug and let's see a picture.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MYSTERY SOLVED""BAMBI KIDDED"*

:leap: That's wonderful!!!! Did you get Doelings, Bucklings, or one of each??? Can't wait to see those pics  Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: MYSTERY SOLVED""BAMBI KIDDED"*

Congratulations!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: MYSTERY SOLVED""BAMBI KIDDED"*

congrats............ :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: MYSTERY SOLVED""BAMBI KIDDED"*

Don't you just love it when things happen like that? :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MYSTERY SOLVED""BAMBI KIDDED"*

congrats!! Cant wait to see pictures :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MYSTERY SOLVED""BAMBI KIDDED"*

Congrats!! Glad you got it solved :thumbup:

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: MYSTERY SOLVED""BAMBI KIDDED" PICS ADDED*









Little Girl Valentine 








little Boy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MYSTERY SOLVED""BAMBI KIDDED"*

awe how cute! thanks for the pictures :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

aww...they are adorable....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwwww  Soooooo cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What cuties :stars: That little boy has cute markings down his nose.


----------



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

I already have someone wanting the little boy. I hate to get rid of him but I don't need another male. I sure hope it gets easier thinking about getting rid of them. What age is the best to let them go to a new home ??
Thanks Leslie


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww they're too cute! :stars: 

8-12 weeks...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh how adorable!! Beautiful kids! And they have some nice markings!!! Congrats again!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they are nursing off mom right? then yes between 8-12 weeks


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We dont go by a certain age. We just see how each baby is doing on eating for themselves and how they take weaning. It seems to average about 12-16 weeks old. I dont like to stress them with weaning too early and the stress of a new place too close together. We are going to start weaning our babies born Dec. 10th and 11th (which puts them at 10 1/2 weeks old) this weekend, but not the ones born 12-15. The girls born 12-15 just dont eat enough on their own right now to satisfy me that they wouldnt loose any conditioning during weaning. I like to keep them at my place for about 2 weeks post weaning just to make sure that they have handled the stress well and are eating good.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats, they're lovely!


----------

